# R15: Series Link Issues (SetUp and Recording)-> Soft Versions (10A3, 1035) ONLY!



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Again; Wolfpack is on his toes: He was the first to report that new software version.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=53342

Latest Software Versions:
Humax: 500-10A3
Phillips: 300-1035
They are functionally identical

I am still working on obtaining a complete list what was addressed in this release:

For now, the old thread for 109f / 1031 will remain open to track issues for those with that version still. Once there is a general feeling that most users here have the newer version, it will be closed.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=52689

* RULES for this thread*

This is not a bashing thread. This thread is to track and have some conversation regarding the scheduler and more specifically the Series Links issues.

For listing of shows:

Title of the show
Channel (and if it is a local, state what local area you are in)
And what day / time
Issue you are seeing

*BEFORE POSTING*
Verify that you have version 10A3 or 1035, if not... please post in the appropriate thread. (Create one if you can't find one)


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Title of the show - WLOS Evening News
Channel - 13, State of NC (Greenville SC Locals)
And what day / time: All Times
Issue you are seeing: Will only accept R not ((R))


----------



## jimdoo (Nov 23, 2005)

Title of the show - Criminal Minds
Channel (and if it is a local, state what local area you are in) - 4 WIVB-Buffalo
And what day / time - 9pm tonight -Wed 2/22
Issue you are seeing - I deleted my original SL for this program and re-entered it and tonights episode which is a repeat appeared right away in the TDL


----------



## jimdoo (Nov 23, 2005)

Here's what I found - From in the guide for tomorrow night's CSI on CBS the guide data states "series repeat". When I veiw the record details from within the TDL the program data is incomplete -reading only "The lack of evidence in a kidnapping case leads Grissom to"

Why would there be differing episode details between the guide and the record details in the TDL?


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

jimdoo said:


> Here's what I found - From in the guide for tomorrow night's CSI on CBS the guide data states "series repeat". When I veiw the record details from within the TDL the program data is incomplete -reading only "The lack of evidence in a kidnapping case leads Grissom to"
> 
> Why would there be differing episode details between the guide and the record details in the TDL?


I haven't payed much attention on the R15 but I know I had this issue with the UTV. The info(the blurb) in the guide/recorded program was different then when you hit the info button to view the full description. Some times the blurb had more info then the info did but when you looked at the full description it was totally different.


----------



## brykc14 (Jun 14, 2004)

Well I got the 10A3 last night and Everything set up to record today has failed.

Starting Over (series Link)
Ellen (manuel)
Days of Our Lives (SL)
Local News (M)

going to delete everything and set it all back up


----------



## dutch (Feb 12, 2006)

R15 updated to 1035. 
Failed series link on local channel 4 Columbus Ohio for Days of Our Lives. Exact same troubles as before the upgrade. It is hit and miss on selecting showings and some mark in the guide but not in the to do list. Today’s 1 pm showing was in the do list and vanished before not recording??!!? Same as before.
Called CSR level2. I think he was ready to cry. He said that software upgrade should have fixed it according to the engineering dept.
DTV had sent me a new receiver that arrived yesterday so I went ahead and installed it tonight and will see if there is any difference come tomorrow. At this point I am not hopeful


----------



## cobra2225 (Feb 4, 2006)

my r-15 didn't get it in ky


----------



## brykc14 (Jun 14, 2004)

cobra2225 said:


> my r-15 didn't get it in ky


Im in Ky and I got the upgrade..had to get it manualy but I got it.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

cobra2225 said:


> my r-15 didn't get it in ky


Cobra, use the 02468 technic to force the download.


----------



## eengert (Nov 16, 2005)

10A3:
"LOST" SL - Deleted previous SL and cleared all occurrances from the TDL. Setup a new SL to record FR's only. Still recorded a repeat last night. Guide description said "Repeat" but apparently that's not what the R15 looks for. Whether it's the software or the guide data, the SL repeats issue still isn't fixed.


----------



## HossMcD (Jan 25, 2006)

I notice that the Replay key now goes back 6 seconds without going to black first. Hooray. Stargate Atlantis on 244 now records only new epsiodes as desired. but Stargate SG-1 still records first run and repeats even though my Series Link screen says only first runs will record. Why are they having such a hard time with this issue?


----------



## DFDureiko (Feb 20, 2006)

I did "keep at most" 1, for my local morning news. and it is doing just what the TiVo does, replacing it every day with that days new. Same with the CBS evening news. 

the owners guide is almost useless.

From what I can tell. under system info:
Software 
orignal ver: 0x1044
past ugrade Ox10A3, 2/22/06 4:03am
future upgrade: Not scheduled.

This does not seem to make sense.
I've had the R15 about 9 days. replacing broke 70hr TiVo.
Can an upgrade be forced? if so how?
and quick tips for R15 newbie would be greatly appreaciated!
Patiently waiting for the HR20l and HDTV upgrade................
Dan
North Franklin, CT

EDIT (MOD NOTE): I moved your post to this thread, as you have the 10A3 version


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

brykc14 said:


> Well I got the 10A3 last night and Everything set up to record today has failed.
> 
> Starting Over (series Link)
> Ellen (manuel)
> ...


Does it saying anything in history?


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Well at least as of the 6pm airing of SG-1 last night I didn't get a repeat. We will see if that keeps holding true though.


----------



## brykc14 (Jun 14, 2004)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Does it saying anything in history?


Nothing in history....deleted everything in the To Do List and set everything back up, everything has record so far.

But.....One show last night I recorded was weird, wasnt home to see what happened but the first 5 minutes of the show was not recorded. Says on Playback screen recording started at 8:00 but it actually didnt start the recording until 8:05. length of recording was 25 instead of 30.

Title of the show (Still Standing)
Channel (LOCAL Huntington, Wva CBS WOWK 13 )
And what day / time (Monday 2/22 8:00pm)
Issue you are seeing (Didnt record first 5 minutes of the show)


----------



## LacyinTX (Jan 4, 2006)

I got 10A3 last night (actually at 3:22 this morning). I only have one SL set up. It was right last night. This morning it is all messed up. 

Guiding Light 
Dallas/Ft Worth Local CBS
Monday through Friday 2:00 pm
Yesterday the TDL showed two weeks worth of GL marked to record. This morning it shows only Friday Feb 24, Monday March 6, and Tuesday March 7 as scheduled. However in the guide, all GL eps are marked to record.

Lacy


----------



## dutch (Feb 12, 2006)

dutch said:


> R15 updated to 1035.
> Failed series link on local channel 4 Columbus Ohio for Days of Our Lives. Exact same troubles as before the upgrade. It is hit and miss on selecting showings and some mark in the guide but not in the to do list. Today's 1 pm showing was in the do list and vanished before not recording??!!? Same as before.
> Called CSR level2. I think he was ready to cry. He said that software upgrade should have fixed it according to the engineering dept.
> DTV had sent me a new receiver that arrived yesterday so I went ahead and installed it tonight and will see if there is any difference come tomorrow. At this point I am not hopeful


Follow up, Series link on the new box looks good so far. The new box is a R15-500 using 10A3. I set up a series link exactly the same as on my old box, above post, and this one has filled the to do list completely and recorded today. Time will tell!


----------



## dan8379 (Feb 13, 2006)

So last week I set up a SL for The Daily Show at 11:00, first-run only. Everything has been recording fine (just the 11:00 showing, not any of the repeats). Suddenly I noticed that last night's was scheduled to record at 1:00 am for no apparent reason. It wasn't a big deal since I won't watch it til today anyway, but it still makes me nervous.


----------



## jsmith44 (Feb 12, 2006)

dan8379 said:


> So last week I set up a SL for The Daily Show at 11:00, first-run only. Everything has been recording fine (just the 11:00 showing, not any of the repeats). Suddenly I noticed that last night's was scheduled to record at 1:00 am for no apparent reason. It wasn't a big deal since I won't watch it til today anyway, but it still makes me nervous.


Mine is recording all the Daily Shows all day, the 5:00 pm the 8:00pm but the 10:00pm one, it gets really annoying, however I feel the Daily Show is worth it :lol:. Also guys has the SG-1 situation gotten any better, or still recording the repeats?

Thanks


----------



## RTShin (Feb 21, 2006)

My wife threatened to throw the new R-15 out the window last night when it decided not to tape SURVIVOR (luckily our 2nd box <TiVo> did)... so I think I am putting my two DTV DVRs that got sent to me to upgrade (one hooked up, one in th box) in the closet until I hear that the software is decent will utilize my two old TiVo's (including the one with a loud hard drive) <smile>... We tried the R-15 for 2 weks and we give up! I'll keep watching this forum for a THUMBS UP on the R-15 and switch back when (and if) the isues get cleared up.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

RTShin said:


> My wife threatened to throw the new R-15 out the window last night when it decided not to tape SURVIVOR (luckily our 2nd box <TiVo> did)... so I think I am putting my two DTV DVRs that got sent to me to upgrade (one hooked up, one in th box) in the closet until I hear that the software is decent will utilize my two old TiVo's (including the one with a loud hard drive) <smile>... We tried the R-15 for 2 weks and we give up! I'll keep watching this forum for a THUMBS UP on the R-15 and switch back when (and if) the isues get cleared up.


Backup....Backup...Backup. No one knows why STUFF doesn't work, but none of us want to experience the rath of a spouse when a show isn't recorded and our only explanation is "ah...well...it's the R15 honey. Everyone knows it doesn't work exactly right."

*EDIT: Everyone already has their R10 as a Backup, right?*


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

My Dtivo is peaking out of the bedroom and at this time sneaking down the hall and back into the living room. The R15 doesn't even see it coming


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

*Watch OUT!!!!!!!*


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Wolffpack said:


> Backup....Backup...Backup. No one knows why STUFF doesn't work, but none of us want to experience the rath of a spouse when a show isn't recorded and our only explanation is "ah...well...it's the R15 honey. Everyone knows it doesn't work exactly right."
> 
> *EDIT: Everyone already has their R10 as a Backup, right?*


Wolff, you promised you would never "bug" my den.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Miss a Dr. Phil or Oprah and your life will never be the same.

Worse yet, I miss a Survivor, Amazing Race or the upcoming Apprentice and I will never be the same. Not something ANYONE would want to see. !Devil_lol 

Backup...Backup...Backup.

Oh, Donnie, the tapes are safe. :smoking: Let me know when you want 'em. :alterhase


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Wolffpack said:


> Miss a Dr. Phil or Oprah and your life will never be the same.
> 
> Worse yet, I miss a Survivor, Amazing Race or the upcoming Apprentice and I will never be the same. Not something ANYONE would want to see. !Devil_lol
> 
> ...


Wolffpack, regarding the tapes :sure: ...........Oh, keep em,.....i,m getting too old for the excitement. :nono2: 

BTW, payback is H*ll, :lol: ,..........i bugged yours as well. !Devil_lol


----------



## LacyinTX (Jan 4, 2006)

> Everyone knows it doesn't work exactly right.


I actually said this to Mr.inTX when he asked why the new box was going in the bedroom instead of the living room.

He said "And you bought this thing, because.....????"

And like a good little "ebonovite" ( :bowdown: to Earl) I said... "it's the future of DirecTV...blah blah blah, it's just a software problem...etc etc... and after the rebate, its FREE!"

Besides that, I like new TV toys.

I do still have my Tivo for critical recordings.

Lacy


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

No No No No....

I don't want any ebonovite's.... 

Well... Okay maybe a few...


----------



## TivoAddict (Feb 25, 2006)

My OlD series 1 Tivo is 80% through the inital set up as i write this! R-15 does NOT seem to be reliable at finding a series- it also seems to tell me only on OCCASION if there is a conflict? 
When setting up a series-- if there is a conflict, it just pops up & tells you there is a confict- it does NOT give the option to ADD it to the list and PRIORITIZE- so when one is in RERUNS the other would record- or that show is NOT aired that week etc-- It should have the option to Add the seriers to the list and then PRIORITIZE em-- 
This DVR seems better for recording NOW or recording ONE showing of something :-(
LUCKY for me.. the Significant Other, who is away during this change thank goodness) is much bigger on MOVIES than Series!
BUT if it MESSES up 24 -- BOTH OF US WILL BE A MESS... and now, because i was the one who got this thing.. its gonna be all my fault!!
I hope they get the bugs out SOON!
(Yesterday when i looked though i had added24 & American Idol to my list- iand there were NONE scheduled- TODAY it looks like it added these? Seems like it wants to mess with me?
MY SERIES 1 TIVO has just completed the initial Set up Guide 

It has been SO long since i have done this-- i hope i chose the CORRECT DIRECT TV choice.. now that i chose.. guess i will check... always more fun to read the manual AFTER you click the buttons! hehe


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> No No No No....
> 
> I don't want any ebonovite's....
> 
> Well... Okay maybe a few...


Oh no. Here come the restraining orders.


----------



## LacyinTX (Jan 4, 2006)

> Oh no. Here come the restraining orders.


:engel08: Who me??? I'm harmless..... :sure:


----------



## Calebrot (Jan 2, 2006)

It gonna be a very bumpy ride when you read this. Hope it brings as much of a laugh to you as it did to me.

I just got off the phone with DirecTV and was told this by the tech. The unit will see any show that has not been recorded before as First Run. I said to her, so if it's not in your history then it's considered first run. And she said yes. I said to her That's not how the Tivo works, and she said This is not a Tivo it's "our" DVR. Now if I had not belonged to this forum I may have fell for it, but as we all know about the datastream and the way the machine interprets it, it can't be the case, and if it is, I don't want it. She basically was saying the Series Link is working as it should and all of the shows that are recording that we feel shouldn't be, actually should be because they are First Run as far as our history is concerned.

In the first place if that is the way it is going to work, then stop telling us to reset the damn thing because it resets the history if you choose Reset Defaults or Reset Everything, not sure because I've never checked after a plain reset. She also told me that a Reset Everything is a format, and we all know from Earl that it's not, another thread, search for it if interested. I even got directions on a re-format from another tech so she is incorrect, it's involved and has to do with pressing buttons on the front panel, and I don't exactly remember them and accidentally threw out the paper it was written on.

I actually had thought about this as being the reason why it was recording all of these unwanted shows but after reading the posts about the data stream and all of the techy stuff that you learn here on the board it just can't be the case. Like I said then I don't want it.

Something that I have noticed on the information page for a show in the ToDo list it says _"This episode is set to record at ##:##pm. *All* episodes are set to record. Prioritizer:# of #"_ even for First Run only shows. In the Prioritizer Information screen for a show it says, _"This episode is set to record at ##:##p. *All* eipisodes are set to record. Prioritizer: # of #"_, replacing the time with the next showing time.

Now if you go to the information page of a show that is in your MYVOD the information reads. _"All episodes are set to record. Prioritizer: # of #. This episode was recorded at #:##p. All *first run* episodes are set to record."_. So in the information on the shows info screen conflicts with itself by first saying *All* episodes in the first sentence and *All first run* episodes in the last, but somewhere it is reading first run, just not in the ToDo list. We all know that the ToDo list controls what is going to be recorded, even the guide is inaccurate because it sometimes says record but doesn't actually record, unless it is in the ToDo list.

Earl or Donnie, I have a question for you? Do you report all of our findings that you find pertinent to DirecTV, to the appropriate people, because frankly I am just sick and tired of talking to these "You don't know how to use it right" attitude type techs. Do they actually use their own products? They must not, because the don't know jack about it, and demeanor people by implying that we don't know how to use it properly.:nono2: :nono2:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Calebrot said:


> Earl or Donnie, I have a question for you? Do you report all of our findings that you find pertinent to DirecTV, to the appropriate people, because frankly I am just sick and tired of talking to these "You don't know how to use it right" attitude type techs. Do they actually use their own products? They must not, because the don't know jack about it, and demeanor people by implying that we don't know how to use it properly.:nono2: :nono2:


I really wish I could tell you who my contact was... Yes, all the findings that I have found (both those posted here and else where), plus all the ones that you all have found and posted on... Are seen by the correct people at DirecTV.

The person I have contact with is has direct access and is part of the R15 development program.

Your experience with the first line CSRs and 2nd line techs, are far to common. There is an information gap between parts of the company... Why, I don't know for certain.

There are some CSRS and 2nd Techs that do their job extremely well... then there are those that don't, and of course those that are in the middle.


----------



## Calebrot (Jan 2, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I really wish I could tell you who my contact was... Yes, all the findings that I have found (both those posted here and else where), plus all the ones that you all have found and posted on... Are seen by the correct people at DirecTV.
> 
> The person I have contact with is has direct access and is part of the R15 development program.
> 
> ...


When then that settles it. As long as the findings that we report here end up being reported to the right people than I just give up with DirecTV support, because my blood pressure cannot take the spikes that occur when I speak to a CSR and they boggle my brain with their ineptness. I feel like I am in beginning DOS classes or something, they treat you like an idiot and come up with these entirely incorrect solutions and explainations, like the one about all shows being First Run except for those that are in your history. How lame can they be. But thanks, no more phone calls for support, I'll get all my information here from now on, at least here you know the people actually use the system and know something about it. Besides that my last offer from DirecTV is to have another tech come out and sit with me to teach me the correct way to use it, and until I do that step I do not qualify for any more telephone support, as stated in todays CSR's last notes on my account, so I have had five techs in the past five months, non of which spoke English because they are all from Miami. Two of the times I had the problem diagnosed before they got there, immediately when I explained the problem, I was told my diagnosis was incorrect and they went ahead with what they thought the problem was, and wasted a hour of my time trying their solution and then when that failed they tried what I originally suggested and low and behold, it worked, but I didn't know what I was talking about. It's just very frustrating when the customer knows more about the products than the techs or the installers. The issue I was referring to was, I have two TV's and a dual LNB. Well the one TV was working and the other wasn't. I then switched the wires and then the other TV was working but the other one was not. That to me, eliminated the wiring, thereby leaving it to the LNB. When the tech got here I presented him with my findings and he insisted on replacing the wiring, so after a hour of re-running cables, the problem still existed, and then he decided it was time to change the LNB. It worked, the problem was one of the LNB's in the dual LNB went bad. That's what I said from the beginning but was told no it's the wiring. The next visit was the same problem, with the same attitude, Oh no the LNB couldn't have gone bad in two months, re-wire, waste my time and again it was the LNB. So in reality the people in the field don't know anymore than the people on the phone. I am not saying it's everyone either, just my experience with all field techs and most phone techs. The only pleasurable call to DTV is on a billing dispute. The billing CSR's have their act together.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Calebrot, i concure with Earl, in that......the "correct" people are seeing the issues we are reporting on this forum.  Also, let me add that this forum is "monitored" regularly by the "correct" people involved in the developmental process. While like Earl, i wish i could also divulge who these people are.

Heck, I'm not even aware of who Earl's contact is...:nono2: but i do know that the information is getting to him or her. I have also been in contact with an extremely important person within the "development team", and i can assure you that this person is seeing the information with his or her own eyes and is very pleased with the quality of our findings. This forum is looked upon as a "premiere supplier" so to speak, of information which is essential in correction of these issues & bugs that most of us are currently experiencing......in that we are the "first & only" (as far as i know) discussion board that has established a specific forum dedicated entirely to the R15.


----------



## RTShin (Feb 21, 2006)

Well the DV TiVo has made it's way to the Living Room (Main Viewing) and the R15 has been relinquished to the Bedroom...

Another imporvement needed on the R15... a "sound" when you FF or REW. Since it doesn't respond quickly I sometimes find mysef in 4xFF (by squinting at the lower right corner) when I've discovered 2xFF is about all I can handle for being able to stop at commercial end.


----------



## Calebrot (Jan 2, 2006)

Donnie Byrd said:


> Calebrot, i concure with Earl, in that......the "correct" people are seeing the issues we are reporting on this forum.  Also, let me add that this forum is "monitored" regularly by the "correct" people involved in the developmental process. While like Earl, i wish i could also divulge who these people are.
> 
> Heck, I'm not even aware of who Earl's contact is...:nono2: but i do know that the information is getting to him or her. I have also been in contact with an extremely important person within the "development team", and i can assure you that this person is seeing the information with his or her own eyes and is very pleased with the quality of our findings. This forum is looked upon as a "premiere supplier" so to speak, of information which is essential in correction of these issues & bugs that most of us are currently experiencing......in that we are the "first & only" (as far as i know) discussion board that has established a specific forum dedicated entirely to the R15.


No I wouldn't expect you to give the name of your resource, just like I didn't think it was wise to post the instructions on how to do a reformat of the drive because like in all reformats with computers, if you do it wrong you're screwed. Just as long as the information we supply is getting to the correct people, then like I said before I am not calling support any longer, just to eleviate the pain involved. It is much more pleasant typing it all down for people on this board to read than dealing with ineptness. I have learned more here than I have ever learned from DTV. Thanks for the great site!


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Calebrot said:


> ...I didn't think it was wise to post the instructions on how to do a reformat of the drive ...


Having performed the procedure referenced, I do not believe it actually performs a reformat - heck it only took something like a minute or two to complete. I don't believe it even touches the basic operating software.

It does delete all of your settings, links, scheduled recordings, and completed recordings - and sets you back to pretty much an "out of the box" condition. In that regard, it will clear tables and flags and other things that are not cleared in doing any of the lesser resets, which is what seems to clear up the problems.

From my own experiences, and from everything I have seen others post, I think many of the R15 problems are related to something along the line of poor table maintenance or poor flag clearing, etc. Stuff doesn't get cleared, reset, unflagged, etc., properly, either through user initiated actions (such as cancelling a recording request), or through automatic actions (such as "i just recorded that show so i need to clear the flag that told me to do that"). Those can be tough problems to fix (at least properly). The fact that problems with the R15 seem to grow both over time, and related to the number of series links established, also points to memory or table management problems within the software.

Carl


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

carl6 said:


> From my own experiences, and from everything I have seen others post, I think many of the R15 problems are related to something along the line of poor table maintenance or poor flag clearing, etc. Stuff doesn't get cleared, reset, unflagged, etc., properly, either through user initiated actions (such as cancelling a recording request), or through automatic actions (such as "i just recorded that show so i need to clear the flag that told me to do that"). Those can be tough problems to fix (at least properly). The fact that problems with the R15 seem to grow both over time, and related to the number of series links established, also points to memory or table management problems within the software.
> 
> Carl


It's pretty hard keeping everything in sync if you have a unit that freezes as much as some seem to do.

Any system without filesystem or database journaling will start flaking out after too many presses of the RESET button.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Suggestion for those "correct people" who are listening.

How about an official source of information? Something like, "We are working on an upgrade to correct the following issues... We are about 40% complete and expect to release the update on..."

Your customers are very frustrated. Tell us what you're doing. Assure us that you're trying to fix things!


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Wolffpack said:


> It's pretty hard keeping everything in sync if you have a unit that freezes as much as some seem to do.
> 
> Any system without filesystem or database journaling will start flaking out after too many presses of the RESET button.


To expand on this a bit more, one likely senerio is that Joe Customer is making a change to his SLs, searching, adding/deleting shows, changing priorities. R15 becomes sluggish which pretty much everyone has seen in one form or another. Joe is impatient and press RESET. R15 was half way though updating all of the tables and flags it had intended to update.

Some time later Joe is doing the same except this time R15 runs into it's half completed previous transaction and goes into la-la land. Reset again. Opps, maybe more transactions left incomplete. Joe ends up with more and more resets needed and more recording problems as the tables are not consistent.

The only real way to get the unit back in sync is to reset everything as mentioned here. All tables and flags reset to new.

Now, if journaling were available every time the R15 reboots it could check for any incomplete transactions and either complete them, or roll them back depending on the recovery process defined for that particular transaction. Some here have mentioned that when their unit is recording and a reset is needed they have a power outage the portion of the recording is not saved. I would guess table entries had already been created for the show being recorded and it they are not cleaned up during the booting process even more corruption is introduced into the mix.

Somewhat like pressing the reset button on your PC instead of doing a shutdown. After a while your PC will start slowing down and acting flaky.

I have no idea if filesystem or database journaling is implemented on the R15. I know the FAT32 filesystem doesn't include any ability for this on it's own but possibly that has been added to the R15's version of FAT32. I'm just proposing a theory as to how some users don't run into as many problems as others do and also how a HARD reset may clear up these problems while other resets do not.


----------



## gimme5 (Jan 28, 2006)

Title of the show: The War at Home
Channel : Fox 13 (Tampa Bay, FL)
And what day / time : Sunday Feb. 26. 8:30pm

Issue you are seeing: Not showing in To do list. No R)) in the guide. I went in the prioritizer and it says there are no upcoming episodes. I deleted the Series Link and set it up again. Now it's there.


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

Donnie Byrd said:


> This forum is looked upon as a "premiere supplier" so to speak, of information which is essential in correction of these issues & bugs that most of us are currently experiencing......in that we are the "first & only" (as far as i know) discussion board that has established a specific forum dedicated entirely to the R15.


If we are being looked upon as a "premiere supplier" of information to the R15 people, should we not be getting paid as beta testers?


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

matty8199 said:


> If we are being looked upon as a "premiere supplier" of information to the R15 people, should we not be getting paid as beta testers?


What Beta program have you EVER been in that pays?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

matty8199 said:


> If we are being looked upon as a "premiere supplier" of information to the R15 people, should we not be getting paid as beta testers?


No, as we are *NOT* beta testers. We are no different then your neighboor or JoePQPublic that has R15s.

We have the same software, same hardware, ect....

We are using software that has been released to the general public.
That has been tested by DirecTV....

Is the software flawless... no.
Does it have issues... yes.
Are things being worked on... yes.

Are they being worked on fast enough... personal opinion.

-----------

Where "we" as members of this forum are different.... Is that we have found a place, to voice our concerns.... methods to produce issues.... and in general a way to communicate amongst ourselves and a one-way communication with DirecTV.

Take a step back... What do you think would happen if DirecTV placed a FORMAL, OFFICIAL, point of presence here or anywhere....

It would be like a pack of hungry dogs on road kill..... At first it would be nice and cool... calm and collected... but then it would grow to, when are you fixing that... well you said this... nope not fixed.... linked from site A to site B... DirecTV "official" said this, but it isn't happening... x,y,z

Hence why both here, tcf, and other forums.... CSRs and Tier 2 techs "lifespans" in the forums are very very short lived.

-----------

Beta Testers... You would be under a NDA, and have a private means of communicating.

Release Candidate... no different then what Microsoft does today. Here is a version that we "feel" is worthy of public usage. However, even with all our resources and "beta testers"... we think it needs some public scruitny before we give it all our customers.

So those of you that want to try it out... great.


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

Kanyon71 said:


> What Beta program have you EVER been in that pays?


None - what I meant by "getting paid" was that we should be getting a credit for the DVR fee each month until the problems are fixed.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Note: My apologizes for the RANT....

This weekend has been a long one, and it has been a typical monday at the office.

This particular forum is a great place, and is starting to become what TCF was a few years back. 

We are a lucky bunch... 1... for having found this place... 2... to at least have the ability to communicate with one another so we know we are "not alone" with these issues.

I am optimist by heart, and probably will be for a long time to come.

The R15 at it's foundation is solid. The goals and plans for the box are awsome (just look at the PDF).

Some of the software implementation is not up to par yet.... but.. they are improving. Are they perfect... no... Is DirecTV working on it, most definently...
Just because we (the forum band of 100 people) think Feature X is the most important... DirecTV whom has to make considerations for all their DVR owners (which I haven't heard a number yet, other then refered to as "a lot").... 

I know "my phrase" is give it some more time.... and I am going to keep saying it.
So long as DirecTV is still working, and providing software updates.... (we have already gotten 3 software updates since the release of the product).... 

They are not sitting on their hands and letting this be the little box that could.....


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

Yeah, but Earl, here's my point:

We are paying $5.99 a month for a DVR fee. A DVR is supposed to reliably record shows that you tell it to record - that's the only thing the fee could possibly be for. This DVR does not do that, why should we be charged this fee?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

matty8199 said:


> Yeah, but Earl, here's my point:
> 
> We are paying $5.99 a month for a DVR fee. A DVR is supposed to reliably record shows that you tell it to record - that's the only thing the fee could possibly be for. This DVR does not do that, why should we be charged this fee?


You can call and try to have a credit put on your account for that $5.99.. but it is on a case by case basis. Some have had success... Some have not.

I pay $5.99 that covers 6 DVR units (both R15s and Tivo powerd units)

So am I to call and say I want $.85 credit for the one box that isn't working properly?

I undestand your reason and can't falut you for it.... it is a valid one... and one that you should call and see what you as a customer can get credit for....


----------



## ajseagles3 (Feb 17, 2006)

It is REALLY REALLY annoying that the software makes you start again from the beginning if you're watching a show in progress and it ends in real time. I was watching the 2-hour CSI last night, and I'm about 1 1/2 hours into the show when 11pm hits, and my only choices are to delete or not delete. ARGH! Must be fixed!


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

ajseagles3 said:


> It is REALLY REALLY annoying that the software makes you start again from the beginning if you're watching a show in progress and it ends in real time. I was watching the 2-hour CSI last night, and I'm about 1 1/2 hours into the show when 11pm hits, and my only choices are to delete or not delete. ARGH! Must be fixed!


This is due to using the jumback button after the recording finishs and you are still watching it. The only way around it is to not use the jumpback or bookmark alot.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> You can call and try to have a credit put on your account for that $5.99.. but it is on a case by case basis. Some have had success... Some have not.
> 
> I pay $5.99 that covers 6 DVR units (both R15s and Tivo powerd units)
> 
> ...


I thought you had to pay for each service? When I had to get the R15, because one of my UTV's was dieing, they told me I'd have to pay the monthly fee for UTV on top of the fee for the R15. I also asked what would happened if I got the HDtivo from them and she said I'd have to pay 3 fee's then. From what she said it would be no issue to credit the $5.99 that was just for the R15 to everyone till they fix the issues with it.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Title of the show: CBS News Sunday Morning
Channel: CBS
And what day / time: Sundays 6am (i think)
Issue you are seeing : Series record has been work ok but this Sunday it didn't record at all. Nothing in History or in MYVOD.


----------



## ajseagles3 (Feb 17, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> This is due to using the jumback button after the recording finishs and you are still watching it. The only way around it is to not use the jumpback or bookmark alot.


Oh yeah? Are you saying that you've been watching a show in progress when the show ends and NOT had this problem? I think that either you're misunderstanding what I'm saying or that you're full of it.

If you start watching a recorded program while it is still in progress, the playback WILL STOP when the live program ends, and will force you to re-start the program from the beginning in MyVOD. This is a fact.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> I thought you had to pay for each service? When I had to get the R15, because one of my UTV's was dieing, they told me I'd have to pay the monthly fee for UTV on top of the fee for the R15. I also asked what would happened if I got the HDtivo from them and she said I'd have to pay 3 fee's then. From what she said it would be no issue to credit the $5.99 that was just for the R15 to everyone till they fix the issues with it.


You should only be charged one DVR fee per account. $4.99 or $5.99. It's a DVR fee, not a UTV fee, DTivo fee and R15 fee.


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

ajseagles3 said:


> Oh yeah? Are you saying that you've been watching a show in progress when the show ends and NOT had this problem? I think that either you're misunderstanding what I'm saying or that you're full of it.
> 
> If you start watching a recorded program while it is still in progress, the playback WILL STOP when the live program ends, and will force you to re-start the program from the beginning in MyVOD. This is a fact.


No, it isn't. I have never seen that issue (knock on wood). I've done what you're talking about many times, too (I get home every Monday night around 9:30 and start watching 24 then, never had the playback stop immediately at 10pm when the live broadcast is over). I have, however, seen the issue cabanaboy is talking about many times.

Again, therein lies part of the problem - different users with supposedly the same box and same software having different issues. It makes no sense...


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

ajseagles3 said:


> Oh yeah? Are you saying that you've been watching a show in progress when the show ends and NOT had this problem? I think that either you're misunderstanding what I'm saying or that you're full of it.
> 
> If you start watching a recorded program while it is still in progress, the playback WILL STOP when the live program ends, and will force you to re-start the program from the beginning in MyVOD. This is a fact.


I might have misunderstood what you where saying in your previous post. If your saying you watching the show "live" that is recording and your are watching it "live" then I don't know because I haven't watched anything "live" that I was recording. If your talking about your watching the an hour show and start watching it from the begining when the show only has 15 mins left to record. Then what I said is correct. It will be ok if your you don't hit the jumback button. I'm sorry if I understand you.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> You should only be charged one DVR fee per account. $4.99 or $5.99. It's a DVR fee, not a UTV fee, DTivo fee and R15 fee.


Those lieing bastards!!! I'm so mad. They told me the opposite. I would have been happy with keeping my UTV! she told me that they'd have to charge me 10.99 for the UTV and 5.99 for the R15 and the mirroring fees for both! I had 2 UTV's, 1 SD, and 1 HD she said that I would be paying 10.99 UTV, 5.99 R15 and 3 mirroring fees.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I'll qualify the UTV part as I never had one of those. But R15 and DTivo have been different amount but only one charged per account. Or with TCP it's included.

If I'm wrong on any of this, someone please jump in here.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

On Friday or Saturday, Dante's Peak was playing on Scifi so I desided to look at the info and see if it was playing at another time. When I went down to episodes it showed 2 episodes both of which were the current playing program. Just thought this was intersting. And yes I know it's a move and it doesn't have epiodes but I was checking it to see if it might list future showings in the episode tab.


----------



## zortapa (Nov 16, 2005)

ajseagles3 said:


> Oh yeah? Are you saying that you've been watching a show in progress when the show ends and NOT had this problem? I think that either you're misunderstanding what I'm saying or that you're full of it.
> 
> If you start watching a recorded program while it is still in progress, the playback WILL STOP when the live program ends, and will force you to re-start the program from the beginning in MyVOD. This is a fact.


Like matty8199, I have not seen this, at least not recently. However, I have seen it, albeit rarely, in the past, perhaps more than a month ago.

Just to clarify one point, would you mind describing how you select the program to play. For instance, do you go to MyVOD, select the program, and then press PLAY in the menu on the left side of the screen? Or, do you watch a "buffered" copy of the show? You might do this if you select the program using the guide and then press the pause button.

The only thing this suggests to me is that one of your tuners is actively tuned into this program, and that suggests to me that you might be watching the buffered rather than the recorded copy.

I hope this makes sense. And if it does, do you think this might have something to do with that darn popup window?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Those lieing bastards!!! I'm so mad. They told me the opposite. I would have been happy with keeping my UTV! she told me that they'd have to charge me 10.99 for the UTV and 5.99 for the R15 and the mirroring fees for both! I had 2 UTV's, 1 SD, and 1 HD she said that I would be paying 10.99 UTV, 5.99 R15 and 3 mirroring fees.


IIRC, this is correct.

The UTV was a seperate DVR fee... not included in the TiVo/R15 DVR fee


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> IIRC, this is correct.
> 
> The UTV was a seperate DVR fee... not included in the TiVo/R15 DVR fee


OK, I don't feel bad now. At least I can go get the HD tivo and swap it out for my normal HD *D reciever and not get charged more.


----------



## ajseagles3 (Feb 17, 2006)

zortapa said:


> Like matty8199, I have not seen this, at least not recently. However, I have seen it, albeit rarely, in the past, perhaps more than a month ago.
> 
> Just to clarify one point, would you mind describing how you select the program to play. For instance, do you go to MyVOD, select the program, and then press PLAY in the menu on the left side of the screen? Or, do you watch a "buffered" copy of the show? You might do this if you select the program using the guide and then press the pause button.
> 
> ...


I select it to play by going into MyVOD and selecting the program...

If it's caused by using the jumpback button, that kind of takes away the usefulness of fastforwarding at 2x and then using that to "jump back".

So, if I don't use the jumpback button at all (which is a huge pain in the ass not to do, I might add), I won't have the problem? Lame. Needs to be fixed.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

ajseagles3 said:


> I select it to play by going into MyVOD and selecting the program...
> 
> If it's caused by using the jumpback button, that kind of takes away the usefulness of fastforwarding at 2x and then using that to "jump back".
> 
> So, if I don't use the jumpback button at all (which is a huge pain in the ass not to do, I might add), I won't have the problem?


That is correct.



ajseagles3 said:


> Lame. Needs to be fixed.


That is also correct. It's very annoying.


----------



## Calebrot (Jan 2, 2006)

I have one of my series links set for The Young and the Restless at 12:30pm M-F. Yesterday they all were listed in the ToDo list to record the next 10 episodes, today all of this weeks episodes were gone from the list and only three of next weeks were there. SO NO the Series Link isn't anywhere near fixed. I deleted the series link and re-created it.


----------



## ajseagles3 (Feb 17, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> That is correct.
> 
> That is also correct. It's very annoying.


Well, at least we've gotten it figured out. That's a start.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Has anyone that records the daily soaps tried using the Soapnet channel instead of the locals ? I think they reshow the days episodes all over again.


----------



## Calebrot (Jan 2, 2006)

Bobman said:


> Has anyone that records the daily soaps tried using the Soapnet channel instead of the locals ? I think they reshow the days episodes all over again.


CBS Soaps are not on Soapnet, only ABC and some NBC soaps.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Calebrot said:


> I have one of my series links set for The Young and the Restless at 12:30pm M-F. Yesterday they all were listed in the ToDo list to record the next 10 episodes, today all of this weeks episodes were gone from the list and only three of next weeks were there. SO NO the Series Link isn't anywhere near fixed. I deleted the series link and re-created it.


My wife is currently in the "pi$$ed" mode because of this. :eek2: .........and i'm on the way out the door to go sit in traffic or something.  ......as it could be healthier. :lol:


----------



## dutch (Feb 12, 2006)

Calebrot said:


> I have one of my series links set for The Young and the Restless at 12:30pm M-F. Yesterday they all were listed in the ToDo list to record the next 10 episodes, today all of this weeks episodes were gone from the list and only three of next weeks were there. SO NO the Series Link isn't anywhere near fixed. I deleted the series link and re-created it.


Same thing happened here. Had Days set for series link. Channel 4 Columbus Ohio at 1 pm. I have a R15-500 with 10A3. The to do list was filled and this entire week vanished! Called Dtv and they confirmed that the software upgrade was a failure!

For now skip the Series Link. Go to manual record, select reoccurring, M-F, time and channel. Just like setting a VCR. So far it works fine. Doesn't rely on the menu.


----------



## dutch (Feb 12, 2006)

Donnie Byrd said:


> My wife is currently in the "pi$$ed" mode because of this. :eek2: .........and i'm on the way out the door to go sit in traffic or something.  ......as it could be healthier. :lol:


I feel for ya man! Same thing here. When I called the CSR and he asked how he could help me I told him to make the R15 record my wifes soap and get her off my ass or I was sending her down there in person!


----------



## ajseagles3 (Feb 17, 2006)

I thank the Lord regularly that my wife doesn't watch soaps, except Desperate Housewives.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

dutch said:


> I feel for ya man! Same thing here. When I called the CSR and he asked how he could help me I told him to make the R15 record my wifes soap and get her off my ass or I was sending her down there in person!


One "sure-fire" way of getting their attention........... send a couple hundred "angry", "soap opera fanatical" women :new_cussi :ramblinon :nono2: .... maybe that'll do the trick. :bowdown: :lol:


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Donnie Byrd said:


> One "sure-fire" way of getting their attention........... send a couple hundred "angry", "soap opera fanatical" women :new_cussi :ramblinon :nono2: .... maybe that'll do the trick. :bowdown: :lol:


Yeah and send Oprah with them!


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I have a SL setup for American Idol on local Phoenix channel 12. Priority #1. It recorded last nights episode just fine. Tonight's show does not appear in the TODO list and if I go into the prioritizer and select American Idol I get a message that "there are no episodes for this series in the guide at this time".

If I go into Find BY and search on American Idol tonight's episode shows up fine.

I haven't reset or rebooted the unit since sometime last week (knowingly) and I put it in stand by every night.

*EDIT: Also, if I go into MYVOD and select the show from last night and go down to episodes there are none listed.*


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> *EDIT: Also, if I go into MYVOD and select the show from last night and go down to episodes there are none listed.*


There never is if you select a MYVOD, check any of your programs in MYVOD and it's the same thing. I hope they fix this.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> There never is if you select a MYVOD, check any of your programs in MYVOD and it's the same thing. I hope they fix this.


Correct cabanaboy!!!!

So what's your guess on the purpose of the "Episodes" selection under a selected MYVOD entry? It obviously doesn't currently provide any info on any show. Is it just a placeholder for code yet to be written in the future?


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Correct cabanaboy!!!!
> 
> So what's your guess on the purpose of the "Episodes" selection under a selected MYVOD entry? It obviously doesn't currently provide any info on any show. Is it just a placeholder for code yet to be written in the future?


It thought it was there to show what episodes where recorded by it doesn't even do that. I think it was more the "cut and paste" screen images/menu's that they did and didn't remember to cut and paste the code Ex. manual showing autotune.

I think they wanted it there but forgot about. Look at the search function or go into a SL list and it will still show recorded shows that are in MYVOD.


----------



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

I was out of town for a few days and set up a "test" for my R-15, which it failed. I had given up on using the series link feature to record General Hospital and went to a Manual recording instead. I record the east coast feed at noon PT. Since the NYC feed is frequently interrupted for news bulletins, I set up backup recordings on the west coast feed. Because I knew that I couldn't trust the Series Link to get the episodes, I went through the guide and individually selected each episode that I wanted it to record. When I checked today, not a single episode had recorded from the west coast feed, and none of the remaining episodes for this week were in the To Do list anymore. Next week's episodes were still scheduled.

I only use the R-15 to record two shows. I would be really upset if I had given up my TiVo in place of this thing. If the HD DVR has even half of the problems this does, I'm going to be one very unhappy customer. I'm sure I won't be the only one.


----------



## ajseagles3 (Feb 17, 2006)

The one thing I like about the R15 is it seems to try to stop people from watching soap operas.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Wolffpack said:


> I have a SL setup for American Idol on local Phoenix channel 12. Priority #1. It recorded last nights episode just fine. Tonight's show does not appear in the TODO list and if I go into the prioritizer and select American Idol I get a message that "there are no episodes for this series in the guide at this time".
> 
> If I go into Find BY and search on American Idol tonight's episode shows up fine.
> 
> ...


Update.

I let this go, did not schedule a manual record and have been checking it all day. AI did finally show up and is now set to record tonight in the TODO list.

I know some folks do miss programs but in this instance just waiting has shown everything has been scheduled. Now, I'll see if it records.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Wolffpack said:


> I have a SL setup for American Idol on local Phoenix channel 12. Priority #1. It recorded last nights episode just fine. Tonight's show does not appear in the TODO list and if I go into the prioritizer and select American Idol I get a message that "there are no episodes for this series in the guide at this time".
> 
> If I go into Find BY and search on American Idol tonight's episode shows up fine.
> 
> ...


Update.

I let this go, did not schedule a manual record and have been checking it all day. AI did finally show up and is now set to record tonight in the TODO list.

I know some folks do miss programs but in this instance just waiting has shown everything has been scheduled. Now, I'll see if it records.


----------



## masterwolfe (Feb 7, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> Update.
> 
> I let this go, did not schedule a manual record and have been checking it all day. AI did finally show up and is now set to record tonight in the TODO list.
> 
> I know some folks do miss programs but in this instance just waiting has shown everything has been scheduled. Now, I'll see if it records.


I've had the same problem with American Idol, but if I let it go, and it DON'T record, I might be sleeping on the porch tonight! :lol: So I have manually added it each time, even though I have an SL set for it.

Also, NCIS for Tuesday 2-28-06 (?) wasn't in the To Do list, and it has an SL set as well. And those two shows, Idol and NCIS are the top 2 on my Prioritizer.

Frankly, I'm getting quite frustrated with this. Seems to ME that this last software release broke more than in fixed. I'm fairly new to D-TV, just about a month, and not terribly impressed hardware wise. If I had it to do all over again, I'd look much harder at Dish, but I AM a big baseball fan, and DTV has more sports channels, it seemed.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

masterwolfe said:


> I've had the same problem with American Idol, but if I let it go, and it DON'T record, I might be sleeping on the porch tonight! :lol: So I have manually added it each time, even though I have an SL set for it.
> 
> Also, NCIS for Tuesday 2-28-06 (?) wasn't in the To Do list, and it has an SL set as well. And those two shows, Idol and NCIS are the top 2 on my Prioritizer.
> 
> Frankly, I'm getting quite frustrated with this. Seems to ME that this last software release broke more than in fixed. I'm fairly new to D-TV, just about a month, and not terribly impressed hardware wise. If I had it to do all over again, I'd look much harder at Dish, but I AM a big baseball fan, and DTV has more sports channels, it seemed.


I understand the AI problem. I have it set to record on my HR10-250 in HD OTA, then also on one of our DTivos just as a backup in the event there are OTA problems. The R15 is just a test bed as it seems AI is a good candidate for testing as it's on different nights, different times, for different lengths all the time.


----------



## gvaughn (Dec 5, 2005)

Title of the show: Real World/Road Rules Challenge (AKA - Gauntlet 2)
Channel: MTV
And what day / time: Monday 7PM PST (10 PM EST)
Issue you are seeing:

*It records many (but not all) of the shows that air each week.* I would estimate that it probably records 4-5 shows per week if I leave it alone.

All shows besides the 7PM PST / 10PM EST Monday show are repeats. This is a game-type competition show, somewhat like survivor, where each show builds from the previous show. So as you get later in the season they show multiple episodes in a row for those who missed them previously.

I mentioned this previously and someone else, can't remember who, says he doesn't have the same problem for his SL of this show. Something is different between our setups but I don't know what it is. I have it set to record first-run only (keep all). I have deleted my SL previously and re-set it up to see if it helps (using the guide, NOT search). It doesn't seem to make any difference...and it's VERY frustrating.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Title of Show: KOMO 4 News
Channel: Seattle 4
Day / Time: Weekdays at 5 pm
Issue: Yesterday (3/1/06) the R15 was off (standby) at the time the news started. About 30 minutes into the program, I happened to notice the record light was not on. I turned the R15 on and immediately the record light came on. I checked the recording of the news, and it started at the time I turned the R15 on.

I double checked all of the settings, which were correct. I checked the to-do list and all future episodes were scheduled.

As I have had one previous issue with series link on this particular news show (and this particular R15), I decided to remove all entries (of this specific program) from the to-do list, remove the record request from the guide, and start over with it by pressing R twice to produce the R)) symbol. I'll know this evening if it works properly.

Other shows set to record did record properly.

Carl


----------



## zortapa (Nov 16, 2005)

I have noticed a curious SL issue (not necessarily a problem).

Software: 10A3
Title: Blue's Clues
Channel: 300
what day: Daily
what time: 1pm and 3:30pm EST

Other info:
# SL: 26
# AR: 2
# in TODO list: 93, with scheduled recordings through 3/16
28% free disk space

Issue: I setup an SL for Blue's Clues last November (record both; keep at most 2; until low disk space) and it has been recording 2 programs per day since then. A couple days ago I noticed that BC was not in the TODO list. This concerned me, so I checked to see when it had last recorded:

- I found that it was still being recorded twice a day. 
- I checked my history and found entrys for both the 1pm and 3:30pm recordings. 
- I then looked at the guide, and the R)) symbol was not there.
- I selected the SL from the prioritizer, and got a message that no episodes were scheduled to record.

I left it alone and decided to wait and see what would happen. Yesterday morning I woke up and checked the TODO list, and BC still was not listed. However, when I got home from work yesteday, both of the BC episodes were recorded and waiting for my kids.

So, the issue is that this SL is working even though the recordings are NOT being shown in the TODO list or marked in the guide. Over the weekend I will check the TODO list just before BC starts to see if it is listed then. 

I wonder if this is related to the recording issues that some are having. If so, perhaps the problem is simply that the TODO list is not being updated correctly even though the programs will be recorded....


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

carl6 said:


> Title of Show: KOMO 4 News
> Channel: Seattle 4
> Day / Time: Weekdays at 5 pm
> Issue: Yesterday (3/1/06) the R15 was off (standby) at the time the news started. About 30 minutes into the program, I happened to notice the record light was not on. I turned the R15 on and immediately the record light came on. I checked the recording of the news, and it started at the time I turned the R15 on.
> ...


Update - one time event. Worked fine the day before and worked fine the day after. Wasn't even a full moon

Carl


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

zortapa said:


> I have noticed a curious SL issue (not necessarily a problem).
> 
> Software: 10A3
> Title: Blue's Clues
> ...


I think this might be the case where the guide records it as a single recording, something to do with trying to make our todo list not hit the 99 mark. I had it happen with My name is Earl last night. I wasn't in the list the night before, didn't check it before it was going to record but when I turned it on in the middle of the show last night the guide was showing it only as a R) not an R)) as if it was a single record not a SL like I have it set.


----------



## ajseagles3 (Feb 17, 2006)

Show: American Idol
Channel: 50 (WRAZ-FOX RDU)
Time: 8pm-9pm

After first 10 minutes of recording, the show went "black". The rest of the recording is there time-wise... but with no sound and pure black screen. Weird.


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

carl6 said:


> Title of Show: KOMO 4 News
> Channel: Seattle 4
> Day / Time: Weekdays at 5 pm
> Issue: Yesterday (3/1/06) the R15 was off (standby) at the time the news started. About 30 minutes into the program, I happened to notice the record light was not on. I turned the R15 on and immediately the record light came on. I checked the recording of the news, and it started at the time I turned the R15 on.
> ...


I had that happen to me as well once, recording soaps for my mom. As soon as I turned the box on, the recording began.


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

masterwolfe said:


> Frankly, I'm getting quite frustrated with this. Seems to ME that this last software release broke more than in fixed.


You're not the only one - I have had the box since the beginning of February and never missed a single recording until 10A3 came out. I have missed several since...


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

My name is Earl. The next showing in my to do list was showing it was going to be recorded THREE times at the same time. It was listed there x,x,x all at the same time. I deleted one of them and when I went for the next it was not even showing a SL option and then locked up.

This morning after the reset, its now showing zero of them and under the SL it shows no upcomming shows. I guess I will delete it and recreate it.


----------



## zortapa (Nov 16, 2005)

zortapa said:


> I have noticed a curious SL issue (not necessarily a problem).
> 
> Software: 10A3
> Title: Blue's Clues
> ...


*UPDATE:*

On Friday my R15 recorded the 3:30 BC program, but not the 1pm program. I'm now brainstorming ideas about why it did not record the 1pm program:

a. the SL is broken (evidence: the programs do not show up in the TODO list; BUT IT USUALLY RECORDS!!!)
b. the 28 day rule (perhaps the 1pm program had already been recorded during the past month)
c. the guide data/schedule changed at the last moment
d. aliens or gremlins

Based on everything I've seen, I believe b) is the correct answer, but I have no way to verify this.


----------



## Calebrot (Jan 2, 2006)

I had a strange occurance on Friday. Everyone knows how Stargate SG1 records every dang episode, well until Friday it was not occuring with Stargate Atlantis. I watched the Stargate Atlantis episode while it was recording, but was a little behind so I ended after the show actually ended. I got the Keep Delete prompt at the end and I choose delete. The repeat of the show then recorded at midnight. This has never occurred in the past, the repeats of the first run episode would never record, well this time it did. Now some may be confused. Stargate and Stargate Atlantis are on 16-20 times a week with only one episode of each on Friday evening being new. The new episode of each repeats three hours later. In the past that would be the only Repeat episode it would not record, the repeat of the first run, but it would record all repeats from past seasons, until Friday. Seems like with this unit you take one step forward and two steps back. It'll be interesting to see what damage the next update does.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

zortapa said:


> *UPDATE:*
> 
> On Friday my R15 recorded the 3:30 BC program, but not the 1pm program. I'm now brainstorming ideas about why it did not record the 1pm program:
> 
> ...


My understanding was the R15 didn't have the 28 day rule. If it does it sure would be nice to have a history entry indicating why a show wasn't recorded.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Calebrot said:


> I had a strange occurance on Friday. Everyone knows how Stargate SG1 records every dang episode, well until Friday it was not occuring with Stargate Atlantis. I watched the Stargate Atlantis episode while it was recording, but was a little behind so I ended after the show actually ended. I got the Keep Delete prompt at the end and I choose delete. The repeat of the show then recorded at midnight. This has never occurred in the past, the repeats of the first run episode would never record, well this time it did. Now some may be confused. Stargate and Stargate Atlantis are on 16-20 times a week with only one episode of each on Friday evening being new. The new episode of each repeats three hours later. In the past that would be the only Repeat episode it would not record, the repeat of the first run, but it would record all repeats from past seasons, until Friday. Seems like with this unit you take one step forward and two steps back. It'll be interesting to see what damage the next update does.


Calebrot, strange thing is, mine did not record the Atlantis repeat. Actually, it has never recorded any of the (new episodes) repeats on Friday at all, including SG-1. As you know, Atlantis & SG-1 always repeated after midnight, but i have never had any of those recorded the second time.


----------



## jsmith44 (Feb 12, 2006)

Donnie Byrd said:


> Calebrot, strange thing is, mine did not record the Atlantis repeat. Actually, it has never recorded any of the (new episodes) repeats on Friday at all, including SG-1. As you know, Atlantis & SG-1 always repeated after midnight, but i have never had any of those recorded the second time.


Mine did record the Atlantis repeat and did not record Battlestar Galactica and so I finally had it and went to manual recording for all three of these shows  !!! Directv needs to do something about this and fast, if it werent for cricket on directv i would have switched to dish a long time ago!!


----------



## zortapa (Nov 16, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> My understanding was the R15 didn't have the 28 day rule. If it does it sure would be nice to have a history entry indicating why a show wasn't recorded.


That had been my understanding too. However, when I setup an autorecord for the olympics (and when it was working), there were many live, delayed, and repeat airings of individual programs, and the autorecord _never_ recorded an episode more than once. I figured that the only way that could have worked would be a 28 day rule.

But then again, autorecord and SL are very different beasts... so maybe I should be looking at the gremlins.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Bobman said:


> My name is Earl. The next showing in my to do list was showing it was going to be recorded THREE times at the same time. It was listed there x,x,x all at the same time. I deleted one of them and when I went for the next it was not even showing a SL option and then locked up.
> 
> This morning after the reset, its now showing zero of them and under the SL it shows no upcomming shows. I guess I will delete it and recreate it.


Bobman I have the same thing happening on two of my R-15's. Do you record the office Too? I have that listed in there twice and showing it will record both of the 2 offices.

See my other post here

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=540955#post540955


----------



## ajseagles3 (Feb 17, 2006)

I tried to record the Academy Awards last night on my local ABC channel. Just like American Idol did last Thursday, it recorded the first 10 minutes and then black screen with no sound for the rest of it. ARGH!


----------



## dhsetter (Feb 7, 2006)

Sacramento Kings vs Atlanta Hawks
656 - Sacramento area Comcast sports network - west
Friday March 3rd - 4:30
Issue: Recording did not start until around 5:45 so I only got the last hour and 15 minutes of the recording. Second time this happened to a Kings game since the new software version.


----------



## Murph (Jan 21, 2006)

Most of my Series Links have been failing.
I finally got Scrubs to set up a Series Link but, it only marked the first one not the second. I checked next weeks and the second one is marked, not the first.
I went through last night and setup single records for:
Bones
The Unit
Lost
Law & Order:Criminal Intent
Desperate Housewives
and a couple more I am forgetting right now.

As a test, since last nights second show of Scrubs was a repeat I left it alone (not marked for record) and will check MyVOD tonight to see whether it recorded or not.


----------



## Murph (Jan 21, 2006)

The second show DID record. I have left next weeks un-marked Scrubs setup as a single record cause that one is not a repeat.

Half of my series records show up to the very end of the guide.
The other half do not show up as set to record and do not appear in the To Do List.

Just wondering if it is a problem with the guide info or the series link


----------



## ajseagles3 (Feb 17, 2006)

I had a Scrubs issue this week also, which really annoys me because it's a show my wife and I really both enjoy: #1 on our prioritizer.

Scrubs
9 PM
channel 17 (local NBC)

Recorded fine for 8-9 minutes, then screen goes black but sound continues... if I pause or FF or rewind or anything, the sound goes away too.

I've had this same issue 4 times now, where the show records the first 8-10 minutes fine and then goes black.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

People need to double check their SL's if they havent in a while. Many of mine have been failing. Just this morning my Sporanos and Deadwood ones were not working. Deleting and recreating them fixed it. So far I have had to recreate almost half of my SL's to get them working.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Hopefully they will fix it so we don't have to recreate our SL's every time they do an update.


----------



## zortapa (Nov 16, 2005)

I don't see why an SL should need to be recreated. The SL parameters have already been defined and all the R15 needs to do is to interpret and execute them correctly. A software update will lead to the loss and redownload of nearly all the guide data, so the TODO list should be able to be reconstructed correctly using the current SL parameters after an update.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

It doesn't make any sense but it does work.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

zortapa said:


> I don't see why an SL should need to be recreated.


I dont see why either but its the only thing that fixes the problem.


----------



## Edley (Mar 9, 2006)

I have noticed that I can no longer have a SL only First Runs of CSI on my local CBS channel and a SL for all of CSI on SPIKE. Why??!!


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Edley said:


> I have noticed that I can no longer have a SL only First Runs of CSI on my local CBS channel and a SL for all of CSI on SPIKE. Why??!!


Why can't you? Are you getting some type of error?


----------



## Edley (Mar 9, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> Why can't you? Are you getting some type of error?


No error at all. It just won't do it. :nono2: Someone else please give it a try. I tried it thru the guide and thru "find by" choosing SPIKE (I already had it for CBS). Thru the guide I tried double clicking the record button. No dice. I can singly record an episode but it will not register the SL. (I think because they are all repeats on SPIKE and I have the SL setup on CBS for first runs only). The programming will not allow it apparently. This was not an issue with TIVO because they are different channels. I have no idea why it is an issue for the R15. When I tried it thru "Find by" I could only record the single episode. When I tried to setup the SL thru Find by it went right to the one I already had setup with CBS.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Sounds like it's the "local channel" problem again. Can you set up SL for other locals?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

This issue has been identified and discussed before regarding the R15.

If you set up a series link for a parcticular program on whatever channel, you will not be able to set up another series link for the same program on another channel.

Don't know if this is something that is going to get fixed, or if so, when.

Carl


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Bobman I have the same thing happening on two of my R-15's. Do you record the office Too? I have that listed in there twice and showing it will record both of the 2 offices.
> 
> See my other post here
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=540955#post540955


update (i updated this over in my other post too)

The R15 that I delete and readd the SL for the Office and My name is Earl didn't record untill I took the box out of standby and tuned to NBC. The other R15 that I left alone recorded them fine while in standby. Both R15's had another show that was recording at the same time (and they record fine) so the only difference was the deleting and recreation of the My name is Earl and The Office SL's.


----------



## Rsudol (Apr 24, 2002)

Well it seems my r15 likes recording every show, new and repeats, from my vod list. i have the latest software revision. Its really annoying. I also have experienced issues where i set a guide recording on nascar last week, and when it started the race was like 40 minutes into it. 

Is this the norm for this unit.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Rsudol said:


> Is this the norm for this unit.


Unfortunately, yes. Software updates have been released but those issues still remain.


----------



## doc_j (Dec 25, 2005)

Despite all the troubles still being reported, I'm wondering if someting is happening that is changing the situation for the better. Maybe it's due to some change in the guide data and not a software upgrade?

I had cancelled and restored all my SL's after the new software update and I just looked at the Sopranos listing in the ToDo list (to make sure it was gooing to happen). It only shows the recording set for 9pm tonight. However, if I look at the list of Episodes, it shows tonight's followed by all the repeats during the week. However, only tonight's shows as scheduled to record. 

Similarly, I took a look at the episodes of Hustle on A&E that are in MyVoD that have been recorded over the past couple of weeks. This is a show that was causing me all sorts of problems when I first set up an SL because it is repeated many times during the week. Now the MyVoD shows only one recording per episode. My guess is that it's not recording first-runs, but it is looking to see if the episode is currently being stored on the disk and, if so, it isn't re-recording those. The reason I say that is that it appeared to have recently recorded a set of the early episodes that were re-aired, but it only recorded them once, not every time they were shown.

This might account for why the system still records old episodes of Law and Order and other shows even though they are marked repeat, since they currently aren't on the disk drive. It's all speculation on my part, but I know MyVoD isn't as messy as it once was.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I thought the logic and guide data to prevent the same show from being recorded the same day, or later in the week, was already working properly. I would only get 1 Battlestar Galactica despite the fact it played twice on Friday and then again some time during the week. In fact I recall one member that posted a comment he had gotten from a CSR that "First Run" meant any show would only be recorded once and then not again. Not that only First Run broadcasts would be recorded.

I have The Thirsty Traveler set for First Run and the TDL has an episode scheduled for today that originally aired on 10/06/2005. I also have my test SL of Seinfeld set to First Run and there are TDL entries for tomorrow.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> I thought the logic and guide data to prevent the same show from being recorded the same day, or later in the week, was already working properly. I would only get 1 Battlestar Galactica despite the fact it played twice on Friday and then again some time during the week. In fact I recall one member that posted a comment he had gotten from a CSR that "First Run" meant any show would only be recorded once and then not again. Not that only First Run broadcasts would be recorded.
> 
> I have The Thirsty Traveler set for First Run and the TDL has an episode scheduled for today that originally aired on 10/06/2005. I also have my test SL of Seinfeld set to First Run and there are TDL entries for tomorrow.


If thats their definition of First Run then someone needs to be smacked. That is one of the "can't think of nice things to say" things I have heard in a long time. :lol:


----------



## Calebrot (Jan 2, 2006)

Kanyon71 said:


> If thats their definition of First Run then someone needs to be smacked. That is one of the "can't think of nice things to say" things I have heard in a long time. :lol:


I was told once by a CSR that the unit sees any show that has not been recorded (IE In the history list) as First Run, even those from previous seasons would be considered First Run if it has not been recorded before. I told her that is not how a Tivo interprets First Run, and she replied "This isn't a Tivo, it's DirecTV's DVR and that's how it works", I laughed at her and she got upset and I hung up, blood pressure boiled, and that's when I decided I was never calling DTV again and would only use this forum. I said to her then if that is the case then stop telling us to reset the unit all the time because that resets the history. She also told me that the unit was not a computer. I said it has a hard-drive, memory and an operating system, it's a freaking over-glorified computer, she said it wasn't.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Calebrot...
Hence why if I have a question, I hit the internet. 

As well all know... the DVRs ARE computers... bottom line. 
They are not "personal" computers, but they are still a computer.

As for the "History" bit... TiVo use it partialy... It heavily relies on the "hidden" First Air Date for the program (do a serach here and at TCF to see the Stargate Atlantis snafu earlier this year... The beloved TiVo missed recordings because it didn't see it as a first run, because of a bad piece of guide data)

The History is used for the 28 day logic.

Ahh well... 
What can we learn from this boy's and girls...

There are good CSRs and their are bad CSRs... The GREAT CSRs, move to 2nd Line or customer retention...


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I may have stumbled on a show which the R15 is recording First Runs correctly. I have a SL setup for Good Eats on Food Network as First Run. When I go into the Prioritizer and select GEs and then Episodes it shows 5 episodes not set to record and the episode this Wednesday is set to record. The episode on Wednesday is a FR. The 5 between now and then are repeats.

I was going over to verify this on the TODO List but my unit is in one of it's "slow/frozen" modes. Cannot get out of the Prioritizer but the currently recording show is playing fine in the upper window. Placing the unit in StandBy and taking it out of Standby works fine just cannot get out of the Prioritizer.

If the TDL matches the Prioritizer, and if only Wednesday episode gets record it would appear the guide data is being fixed maybe on a network by network basis. Start working on networks that have First Runs like Food, and leave other like TBS (that's where I have Seinfield set to record and repeats are scheduled) for later. 

I'm waiting now for the R15 to come back to life since if I RESET it I'd have to wait some time for the guide to repopulate.

If anyone else has Good Eats set as an SL see if your's is showing the same.


----------



## masterwolfe (Feb 7, 2006)

I was looking at the detailed info on some show last night, don't recall which one. And, it said both 'first run' AND 'repeat' in the show info, I was like, HUH?? That may explain some of the issues. Has anyone else come across that??


----------



## Calebrot (Jan 2, 2006)

Take a look at Access Hollywood (NBC - I believe this is a sydicated show so it may not be on NBC in your area) and every time it is on. The 7:30, 12:30, 4:00am shows all show "First Run" in the information screen, even though some are repeats of the First Run show.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

masterwolfe said:


> I was looking at the detailed info on some show last night, don't recall which one. And, it said both 'first run' AND 'repeat' in the show info, I was like, HUH?? That may explain some of the issues. Has anyone else come across that??


That has been going on for ever (pre R15)

Oprah show has been like that for years... Hence one of the reasons why the DVRs can't depend on the First Run / Repeat flags in the guide data.


----------



## masterwolfe (Feb 7, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> That has been going on for ever (pre R15)
> 
> Oprah show has been like that for years... Hence one of the reasons why the DVRs can't depend on the First Run / Repeat flags in the guide data.


Ah ok, hadn't noticed it. I don't _think_ I had that issue with Comcast DCT-6412 DVR. It was faaaaaaaaaaaaaar from perfect, but didn't have quite as many issues with SL's as the R15 does. Of course, it wasn't as comprehensive either, no keyword auto-records, etc.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Well I ended up having to RESET the unit. Eventually the PIP video went blank and no buttons would respond. As a result, guide is reloading.

But, with the little guide data it has the first repeat showing tomorrow is set to record.  Just have to wait and see once it has more data. I'll still keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

Sprout runs some weird 10 minute edition of 'Thomas and Friends' about half a zillion times a day and we have a SL for that, which wreaks understandable scheduling havock. Two weird SL issues: Despite whatever episode count limit we set, it seems to keep 7 or 8 epsidodes, and this weekend, it recorded the same episode on both tuners at the same time. It's only done that once so far.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Well I ended up having to RESET the unit. Eventually the PIP video went blank and no buttons would respond. As a result, guide is reloading.
> 
> But, with the little guide data it has the first repeat showing tomorrow is set to record.  Just have to wait and see once it has more data. I'll still keep my fingers crossed.


I have noticed the Stargate Atlantis has never recorded a repeat for me, never missed an episode either. Well except the first of the season which was my fault since I forgot to set it up.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Kanyon71 said:


> I have noticed the Stargate Atlantis has never recorded a repeat for me, never missed an episode either. Well except the first of the season which was my fault since I forgot to set it up.


Same here. Now we have the "Reruns" to deal with, up until about mid-summer i believe.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Donnie Byrd said:


> Same here. Now we have the "Reruns" to deal with, up until about mid-summer i believe.


I am hoping that I don't get the reruns.  SG-1 is enough to deal with out of those two. Can't wait till they get back on the air with new episodes, two of my fav shows on TV. I actually have a character on World of Warcraft named after someone on Atlantis.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Kanyon71 said:


> I am hoping that I don't get the reruns.  SG-1 is enough to deal with out of those two. Can't wait till they get back on the air with new episodes, two of my fav shows on TV. I actually have a character on World of Warcraft named after someone on Atlantis.


Oh Lord, you probably play against my son. His 120GB HDVR2 is filled with the two Stargates and had lots to say after Friday. Other than that he's got his own WOW "hobby".


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Oh Lord, you probably play against my son. His 120GB HDVR2 is filled with the two Stargates and had lots to say after Friday. Other than that he's got his own WOW "hobby".


:lol: Very possible, I'm just a big kid at heart.


----------



## joecool1964 (Nov 20, 2005)

Same issue that I've had for the last 2 months-
I have Days Of Our Lives scheduled to records daily from 1-2 on our
local NBC affiliate. I set the Series Link up on Friday, to record 'all' 
episodes. I turned the unit off this weekend, as I was out of town.
I arrived back in town today, and Days did not record, although it appeared
on the schedule. There is nothing in 'History' to indicate why it did not record.
I checked the 'to do' list, and 'Days' does not appear until next Monday. 
I went into the guide, and each episode of 'Days' has an 'R))' next to it,
and when I select the episode, it states it's scheduled to record. 
No improvement whatsoever since the last update.


----------



## masterwolfe (Feb 7, 2006)

joecool1964 said:


> No improvement whatsoever since the last update.


I honestly believe the 'update' caused more issues than it fixed. Still having issues with my remote here, today it kept saying that it was in tv mode, even after flipping the switch back and forth umpteen times, turning the box off and on several times, ended up having to hit the red reset  I'm about 1 more lockup away from telling them to take this POS and shove it.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Title of the show: My Hero
Channel: 264
And what day / time: What ever date they feel like it
Issue you are seeing: It's been record ok but the last episode (forgot what day, but in the last week) that it recorded, it only recorded the last 20 mins and didn't list it as a partial recording. The show is 40 mins long.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

masterwolfe said:


> I honestly believe the 'update' caused more issues than it fixed. Still having issues with my remote here, today it kept saying that it was in tv mode, even after flipping the switch back and forth umpteen times, turning the box off and on several times, ended up having to hit the red reset  I'm about 1 more lockup away from telling them to take this POS and shove it.


Whats odd is I never had many problems with my R15 outside of the normal ones mentioned around here. I haven't had any more since the update either. I wish we could figure out what the difference is between the ones having a lot of issues and the ones not having many. Maybe I will go pick up a new one this coming weekend and see if it has a bunch of issues.


----------



## masterwolfe (Feb 7, 2006)

Kanyon71 said:


> Whats odd is I never had many problems with my R15 outside of the normal ones mentioned around here. I haven't had any more since the update either. I wish we could figure out what the difference is between the ones having a lot of issues and the ones not having many. Maybe I will go pick up a new one this coming weekend and see if it has a bunch of issues.


This is my second box, and not QUITE as many issues with it, but nonetheless... and the switch on the remote for this one (the sliding device selection switch) is stiff, and the detentes (? spelling/usage?) are not very well defined at ALL. This box is a replacement from DTV for my first box. Same manufacturer, etc, and using a different access card.


----------



## FLWingNut (Nov 19, 2005)

I just came across a new one. I have a SL set for The Practice on FX every weekday at 8am. Was recording fine since I set it up three or four weeks ago. Today I check the To Do List and it's not there for tomorrow...or ever. Look in Prioritizer under Episodes and it say there aren't any. Check the guide -- there they are and not marked to record 

I hit the R button on the rest of the week's shows and now they are in the To do List, but it wouldn't let me set a SL in the guide; I guess it knows I already have one -- but if it does, why won't it record?

Also I'm having problems selecting one-time recordings from the guide a day or so in advance and not having them appear in the To Do List on the day it''s supposed to record. I de-select it, then re-select it and it shows up. What's the deal with this thing? 

I really want this thing to work so I can swap it with the D*Tivo in the living room, but I just can't trust it to be my main DVR yet. The interface is much better than the Tivo, particullarly for live TV watching (commence scolding about not watching live TV here.)


----------



## radiomantodd (Mar 15, 2006)

Noticed this before, but I thought after lurking I'd finally post up.

(cus I'm REALLY PISSED) about it now.

I have an SL for Scrubs. It recorded the first episode tongiht (9-930) fine. Got home about 920 and started watching from the list. Went to watch the second episode and it wasn't there. 

Back to live TV and its on HBO (501).

Hit the "PREV" button on the remote, it goes back to NBC to watch Scrubs and suddenly it starts recording (icon in the banner, light on front of DVR light up).

Out of curiousity, I see if it recorded the whole thing, and I go to watch it.... it was labled Scrubs, from NBC 9:30 tonight. Play it and its the beginning of "Fathers Day" on HBO Family.

But the funny thing.... I went to the guide... and Father's Day wasn't on at the time... it was on HBOF(507) @ 4p, and HBOFW(508) at 7p.

When I first viewed it, it was at the beginning... now if I go back and watch it, the beginning of the recording starts in the middle of the movie.


WTF?????? How did it record and store something that was on earlier, on a channel I haven't watched all day?


----------



## wohlfie (Dec 28, 2005)

radiomantodd said:


> I have an SL for Scrubs. It recorded the first episode tongiht (9-930) fine. Got home about 920 and started watching from the list. Went to watch the second episode and it wasn't there.


Mine also didn't record the second episode last night. The first episode was new, the second a repeat from last year. At first I thought maybe the SL was working better and distinguishing new from repeats........then I remembered I have SCRUBS set to record BOTH, as I didn't watch much last year. Double checked and I do have it set to BOTH.

How is your's set?

BTW - Last week was the same situation - one new and one old, and if I recall, my R-15 recorded both just fine....


----------



## Calebrot (Jan 2, 2006)

wohlfie said:


> Mine also didn't record the second episode last night. The first episode was new, the second a repeat from last year. At first I thought maybe the SL was working better and distinguishing new from repeats........then I remembered I have SCRUBS set to record BOTH, as I didn't watch much last year. Double checked and I do have it set to BOTH.
> 
> How is your's set?
> 
> BTW - Last week was the same situation - one new and one old, and if I recall, my R-15 recorded both just fine....


Mine recorded just the first one, just like I have it set, First Run only. I can't believe it actually did like I told it. Surprise Surprise


----------



## wohlfie (Dec 28, 2005)

Calebrot said:


> Mine recorded just the first one, just like I have it set, First Run only. I can't believe it actually did like I told it. Surprise Surprise


Well keep this in mind before you celebrate too much....

Take any three people (one without a SL, one with SL set to first run, and one with SL set to Both)....

There are only three things it could do (okay A LOT more than three with quirks) but in general, three.

1) Record Neither
2) Record Both
3) Record one, not the other.

It could randomly decide what to do each week and still seem to be working for one of the people. :lol:

Sorry - I guess I am being a pessimist this morning.....


----------



## radiomantodd (Mar 15, 2006)

I considered that it might be the fact that its set to record first run only.... but then why when I switched the receiver to NBC, did it start recording at that point.

Further... why did it pull up a show that aired at worst 5 1/2 hours earlier?


----------



## wohlfie (Dec 28, 2005)

radiomantodd said:


> I considered that it might be the fact that its set to record first run only.... but then why when I switched the receiver to NBC, did it start recording at that point.
> 
> Further... why did it pull up a show that aired at worst 5 1/2 hours earlier?


Well, yeah.....that part does have me baffled.....


----------



## Calebrot (Jan 2, 2006)

wohlfie said:


> Well keep this in mind before you celebrate too much....
> 
> Take any three people (one without a SL, one with SL set to first run, and one with SL set to Both)....
> 
> ...


Oh no I am not celebrating just because this is the first time since I got this piece of crap that it actually did what it was supposed to. Now Lost is in my ToDo list for tonight and it's a repeat, so nothings fixed, just worked with Scrubs last night.


----------



## Calebrot (Jan 2, 2006)

I have a strange occurance in the Series Link and the ToDo list for this upcoming week. I have Scrubs setup to record First Run only. For this Tueday night I have four entries for Scrubs, the one is correct to record the 9pm First Run episode, but then I have three entries for the 9:30pm episode(repeat), one that says it is recording and then another that says it will not record due to conflicts, which is with itself because then I have a third scheduled recording at 9:30 that I cannot delete. I deleted the one that says Will not record but the duplicate of the unwanted 9:30 episode will NOT delete, I have tried and tried and it just won't go away. The only way I got it to go away was by deleting the series link and re-creating it.

Another thing that I found very strange is that the prioritizer isn't working. I have CBS Monday night comedies set at 8 King of Queens, 8:30 How I Met Your Mother, 9 Two and 1/2 Men, and 9:30 The New Adventures of Christine set with higher priority than NBC's 8-9 Deal and No Deal, and 9-10T he Apprentice , but in my ToDo list Deal or No Deal appears before the 8 and 8:30 CBS show as well as the Apprentice appears before the 9 and 9:30 CBS show, even though the CBS show's have higher priority.

And also many sceduled recordings for Stargate SG1 that conflict and none of them should be recording anyway because it is in hiatus until July, so had to just delete the Series Link all together to avoid the conflicts, and the same with Stargate Atlantis. Before the season ended two weeks ago I never had a problem with SG Atlantis, but now that the season is over I am getting multiple recordings per week and also had to delete the series link. I hope they get this fixed by July when they both come back on.

There replacement show is also giving a problem, Dr. Who, premiered for the first time last Friday but next weeks episodes are not set to record and even say 2005 for a series that just premiered in 2006.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Calebrot said:


> I have a strange occurance in the Series Link and the ToDo list for this upcoming week. I have Scrubs setup to record First Run only. For this Tueday night I have four entries for Scrubs, the one is correct to record the 9pm First Run episode, but then I have three entries for the 9:30pm episode(repeat), one that says it is recording and then another that says it will not record due to conflicts, which is with itself because then I have a third scheduled recording at 9:30 that I cannot delete. I deleted the one that says Will not record but the duplicate of the unwanted 9:30 episode will NOT delete, I have tried and tried and it just won't go away. The only way I got it to go away was by deleting the series link and re-creating it.
> 
> Another thing that I found very strange is that the prioritizer isn't working. I have CBS Monday night comedies set at 8 King of Queens, 8:30 How I Met Your Mother, 9 Two and 1/2 Men, and 9:30 The New Adventures of Christine set with higher priority than NBC's 8-9 Deal and No Deal, and 9-10T he Apprentice , but in my ToDo list Deal or No Deal appears before the 8 and 8:30 CBS show as well as the Apprentice appears before the 9 and 9:30 CBS show, even though the CBS show's have higher priority.
> 
> And also many sceduled recordings for Stargate SG1 that conflict and none of them should be recording anyway because it is in hiatus until July, so had to just delete the Series Link all together to avoid the conflicts, and the same with Stargate Atlantis. Before the season ended two weeks ago I never had a problem with SG Atlantis, but now that the season is over I am getting multiple recordings per week and also had to delete the series link. I hope they get this fixed by July when they both come back on.


Have had similar things happen to me with The Office and My name is Earl. This next release is suppose to fix most of that. Hopefully the rest of us will get it soon



Calebrot said:


> There replacement show is also giving a problem, Dr. Who, premiered for the first time last Friday but next weeks episodes are not set to record and even say 2005 for a series that just premiered in 2006.


FYI this was made and aired in England in 2005. It is just being released in the US now.


----------



## Calebrot (Jan 2, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> FYI this was made and aired in England in 2005. It is just being released in the US now.


Well the unit is not picking up First Run on this show at all. I just checked my MYVOD and I have two recordings of Dr. Who from last night (Sunday) which are repeats of the episodes that were recorded but deleted after watching on Friday night, so DTV idiotic response to me that all shows are First Run if they don't appear in your history is incorrect (as we all know) because they both appear in my history because they were recorded on Friday night but deleted, and now re-recorded on Sunday night. The two episodes this coming Friday are not appearing in the ToDo list at all. Hopefully like you said the shows not recording will be solved in the next release, I have read Ed's notes that First Run vs. Repeat will not be addressed but that you should get all of your series links recorded with the next release so at least that way we can just delete the extras.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Calebrot said:


> Well the unit is not picking up First Run on this show at all. I just checked my MYVOD and I have two recordings of Dr. Who from last night (Sunday) which are repeats of the episodes that were recorded but deleted after watching on Friday night, so DTV idiotic response to me that all shows are First Run if they don't appear in your history is incorrect (as we all know) because they both appear in my history because they were recorded on Friday night but deleted, and now re-recorded on Sunday night. The two episodes this coming Friday are not appearing in the ToDo list at all. Hopefully like you said the shows not recording will be solved in the next release, I have read Ed's notes that First Run vs. Repeat will not be addressed but that you should get all of your series links recorded with the next release so at least that way we can just delete the extras.


The First Run thing is annoying. I don't use it because I've always been parinoid that it won't record something because it's mislabel as a repeat (I had it this way on my UTV too). The issue with the Dr. Who for this week not showing up is most likely that I hasn't added to the Todo list yet. I'm 99% sure that you should see it in there by thurs night or friday morning. Once you get this new update you should be able to see the next 3-4 days correctly in your Todo list. Right now with 10A3 your Todo list is only good for the next 12-24 hrs and also the cause of the lost recordings.

edited version #


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

That would be 10A3.....

As 103A is the next version for the Philips recievers...


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> That would be 10A3.....
> 
> As 103A is the next version for the Philips recievers...


Opps, fingers slipped. I'll correct it.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Earl I know this is a tad OT but have you gotten any word on the next update and if it's going to address the problem with the ToDo being so short and the box recording stuff it shouldn't?


----------



## wohlfie (Dec 28, 2005)

Two things:

1) I also have an extra Scrubs for Tuesday marked as conflicting with itself and not recording. Scrubs has been giving a couple of us wierd behavior the last couple weeks.....sure hope I get the new software soon.....and that it fixes this sort of thing!!! I forgot to check for the update this morning....maybe it will be there when I get home from work.....

2) Friday I stumbled across Dr. Who....as I was addicted to this show 20 years ago, I thought I would set a SL and see what the new eps were all about. While watching the epsideode I stumbled across "live", I pressed record twice. First press, the record light came on....second press I got a "BONG". Went to the guide and tried it there. It would not let me set an SL there either. So then I checked the prioritizer and lo and behold, there it is as an SL!!! And I checked the TDL and the repeats on Sunday had already shown up! So - I guess it DID set the SL, it just wanted to keep the information to itself....:nono2:


----------

